# ESP/LTD new models for 2010



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 6, 2010)

Just found on the ESP Guitars website... (pretty sure this isn't a repost)

New finishes for EC-1000






LTD H models get rid of that stupid headstock. No cockstock, but F headstock. 





New finish for MH series.





New 300 series. Dunno how this is going to compare to the 400 series - so far they look basically the same? 

FX-360 Padauk Brown Satin, and Spalted Maple





H-351FR





H-351NT





This is cool looking! Viper-300M VBS (vintage brown satin)





New model: MH-327 - 27 fretter, Duncan Hot Rail and Custom 5





ST-203 Strat copy





New finish for the EC-256 (AVG - aged vintage gold). Not sure why the pic says MGO.





Also, apparently the X-tone brand is being merged with LTD.






The ESP Guitar Company :: News


----------



## Decipher (Jan 6, 2010)

The Silverburst EC and 27 fret'rs look great!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 6, 2010)

F-series headstock on the Horizon=fail

Everything else is nice though. I want that silverburst EC


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Jan 7, 2010)

Want the strat and the viper.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 7, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> F-series headstock on the Horizon=fail



Yeah, it looks like ESP/LTD is trying to be Schecter, with the F headstock on the Horizons.

I love the 27 fret ones, and the silverburst EC looks tasty. ESP/LTD GAS is stronger than before.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 7, 2010)

you truly have NO idea how happy I am to see a us available 27 fret guitar, now if I can get a price on these and when they will be available, I will start saving up NOW

speaking of, WHEN CAN I GET ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 7, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> F-series headstock on the Horizon=fail
> 
> Everything else is nice though. I want that silverburst EC



While I agree, I think the F headstock looks miles better than this:






I also agree the cockstock is way better than both 
Why don't they bring that back?


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 7, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Yeah, it looks like ESP/LTD is trying to be Schecter, with the F headstock on the Horizons.
> 
> I love the 27 fret ones, and the silverburst EC looks tasty. ESP/LTD GAS is stronger than before.




ESP/LTD is Schecter. The same dude owns them both.

Giving the Horizon the Forest headstock instead of bringing back the original is dildos. If I want a Schecter I'll buy a Schecter.

Goldtop EC gets the gas rolling though.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 7, 2010)

goth_fiend said:


> you truly have NO idea how happy I am to see a us available 27 fret guitar, now if I can get a price on these and when they will be available, I will start saving up NOW



Isn't the Xiphos 27-fret still available?

I'd imagine the 27 fret LTD to be in line with other mid/high end LTD's (probably around $650-750)? A bit cheaper than the Xiphos, anyway.

EDIT: That is, if the same general model numbering system applies


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 7, 2010)

^I know about the xiphos, not really a fan of the shape, and besides, this guitar might as well be the kiko loureiro for the us, I would kill for that guitar, I just wish It was available in purple with a quilt top, as soon as these go for sale, believe me when I say I will have one


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 7, 2010)

goth_fiend said:


> ^I know about the xiphos, not really a fan of the shape, and besides, this guitar might as well be the kiko loureiro for the us, I would kill for that guitar, I just wish It was available in purple with a quilt top, as soon as these go for sale, believe me when I say I will have one



Fair enough  I also prefer the superstrat shape to the xiphos... and I agree the Kiko is a pretty killer guitar 

Will be interesting to see the pricing on these.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 7, 2010)

for real, I cant wait to get one, you have no idea, I have been waiting 10 years to get a 27, hell I have been in talks to have a custom neck built and just make a body myself, now I wont have to do that


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 7, 2010)

I want that ST-203FR !!!


----------



## Ravelle17 (Jan 7, 2010)

Whether or not the "same dude" owns both Schecter and ESP/LTD, fact is their lineups are looking more and more alike with each year. Wouldn't you think each company would have a bit more of their own identity?

This 2010 lineup has a lot of guitars marketed solely in black and dark cherry red finishes, much like the Hellraisers, especially with the Horizon headstock change and the Xtones getting EMGs/those finishes (Solo-6, anyone?)










vs.






and






vs.






Pretty damning, eh?


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Jan 7, 2010)

The new Horizons looks sweet. and I have major gas for the MH-327 STR and the ST-203FR black!


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 7, 2010)

They are ridiculously similar... Although the Solo-6 looks a lot better than the X-tone, IMO.

Shoulda brought back the cockstock and done some different finishes!

Oh well, they still look pretty good. I'm mostly stoked on the 27-fretter and the 7 string.


----------



## trenolds39 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm surprised they didn't put full binding on the FX and Viper models to match every other model.


----------



## xMitch92x (Jan 7, 2010)

Not keen on the new F headstocks, they look too much like a Schecter. They should just bring back the cockstock! I like the Silverburst EC-1000 though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess what Hisatake Shibuya originally said he wouldn't do, is starting to be done.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 7, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess what Hisatake Shibuya originally said he wouldn't do, is starting to be done.



and what's that?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 7, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> and what's that?



He's "the dude" that owns both Schecter and ESP. He originally planned to keep both companies completely separate, though given the last year or so, apparently he's getting a little laxed with that policy. 

In 10 years they'll probably be the same brand.


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 7, 2010)

Silver burst and gold top ec's I would so shell out the 900 bucks for them if had 900 . Lol that BCH H-1001 looks EXACTLY like a hellraiser minus the gothic inlays or whatever they are called. The should make an H-1001 with an ebony board and just drop the abalone and paint it solid black with white binding or their vb finish like the ec-1000 vb


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 7, 2010)

haha.. well I didn't know they were owned by the same guy until about five minutes ago. Ya learn something new every day. I do like that F headstock on the FM408 though.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## spattergrind (Jan 7, 2010)

22km Tombstone said:


> Just found on the ESP Guitars website... (pretty sure this isn't a repost)



Now i see it....













HMMMM....gee i wonder....


----------



## Apophis (Jan 7, 2010)

few really nice designs, but nothing incredible imo


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

I honestly thought I was looking at Schecters for a second.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 7, 2010)

Woah, whose sig is this ?


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 7, 2010)

Tristoner7 said:


> Woah, whose sig is this ?



ESP Guitars & Basses - Russian Website

Not sure who this Alex guy is, but I can tell you that guitar is Russian market only.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 7, 2010)

Wait - do these new EC-1000's bindings are NOT abalone? If so, I'll definitely get a silverburst one in the near future


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the Silverburst eclipse, and I REALLY like the aged vintage gold ec-256, I might get one and put BKPs in it . The 27 frets also tickle my pickle intensely 

as for the schecter/LTD debate, I think ESP have been immensely clever, IMO they are relying on ESP fanboys like me for sales. Let me explain: I dont like the style of either ranges of guitars, but for this argument lets pretend I did. If _I _had to choose between ESP and schecter I would choose ESP anyday, as I trust their QC more and I dont like schecter's stupid logo and inlays, and AFAICS ESP IS a more popular company, ergo more fanboys, ergo more sales than schecter of their schecter rip-offs, apropos more money for the fat cats who own them.

Im just waiting to see what happens to the ESP standard series this year, thats where my heart lies


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 7, 2010)

The 27 fret is MH-327 is fucking sick! 

I've always lusted over a horizon shape with an inline headstock in H-S pickup configuration. Going to have to save my pennies now. 


(Wish the body was alder or ash though )


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 7, 2010)

Good, smart LTD lineup this year. Love the Silverburst (like everyone else evidently), the natural Viper just looks mean and weaponish, and I really dig the beat-up Strats.


----------



## willyman101 (Jan 7, 2010)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> I like the Silverburst eclipse, and I REALLY like the aged vintage gold ec-256, I might get one and put BKPs in it . The 27 frets also tickle my pickle intensely



Definitely brother, the silverburst looks absolutely killer, so tempted by it. And the aged one is amazing, I'm with you 100% on putting BKPs in that! God damn!

The rest didn't do much for me though. I was more of an ESP/LTD fan than a Schecter fan but now they seem the same. Still, we got the high end ESPs.


----------



## x3030150hates (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm pretty interested in the 27 fret, seems like itd be fun to play.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 7, 2010)

goth_fiend said:


> ^I know about the xiphos, not really a fan of the shape, and besides, this guitar might as well be the kiko loureiro for the us, I would kill for that guitar, I just wish It was available in purple with a quilt top, as soon as these go for sale, believe me when I say I will have one


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 7, 2010)

None of those LTDs appeal to me, they all look fairly meh to me except maybe the Silverburst. Same old same old.

Are there any new ESP MIJ models?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 7, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Are there any new ESP MIJ models?



Even if there are (which there probably will be) all the good ones are probably going to stay home market. 

That's the one thing that bother me about ESP.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 7, 2010)

A pretty bland offering if I'm totally honest. :/


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 7, 2010)

More to come, obviously.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 7, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Even if there are (which there probably will be) all the good ones are probably going to stay home market.
> 
> That's the one thing that bother me about ESP.


 
Same here, and it's a shame when there's so many great great home market ESPs that everybody else misses out on. 

But if ESP and Schecter are showing telltale signs of similarity, who knows what will happen. Even if I'm dreaming I still wouldn't mind some of the Snapper series to finally be available outside Japan.


----------



## metaljohn (Jan 7, 2010)

NeglectedField said:


> More to come, obviously.



Yeah, they typically release new models every quarter.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 7, 2010)

How much should we expect the MSRP to be on that MH327? Do I have to wait for NAMM?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 7, 2010)

XeoFLCL said:


> How much should we expect the MSRP to be on that MH327? Do I have to wait for NAMM?



I don't know about the retail price, but if I had to guess I'd say it would street somewhere around $700 based on current LTD prices.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 8, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know about the retail price, but if I had to guess I'd say it would street somewhere around $700 based on current LTD prices.



i dont even care about the price, I just want to know when and where I can get one


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 8, 2010)

goth_fiend said:


> i dont even care about the price, I just want to know when and where I can get one



Around February/March at your nearest ESP/LTD dealer.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 8, 2010)

The MH-327 looks awesome!


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 8, 2010)

I already have guitar center looking into getting me one as soon as they are out, as much as I dont want to buy from them, expect a NGD thread as soon as I get this beast! (i say less then 9 weeks)


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 8, 2010)

goth_fiend said:


> I already have guitar center looking into getting me one as soon as they are out, as much as I dont want to buy from them, expect a NGD thread as soon as I get this beast! (i say less then 9 weeks)



Lol nice
(I was thinking about doing the same for the MH-417 ...)

Looking forward to it


----------



## park0496 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sam Ash is great at getting the new models right away. I grabbed the Horizon NT-7 there before DCGL had it.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone know if the stef b7 is being continued or discontinued?


----------



## dewy (Jan 9, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Anyone know if the stef b7 is being continued or discontinued?



Why would it be discontinued?


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 9, 2010)

A friend of mine told me that he heard from someone at guitar center that they may be discontinuing it but he wasnt sure. He said that they discontinued the 6 string stef esp when he went to 7 string and he heard that they might discontinue the stef b7 since he uses 8s now. But he wasnt sure thats why I thought I would ask if anyone knew for sure. I wouldnt assume anything until we have confirmation though. I hope they dont. Stef uses the 7s from time to time still so I have no idea whats goin on.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 9, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> A friend of mine told me that he heard from someone at guitar center that they may be discontinuing it but he wasnt sure. He said that they discontinued the 6 string stef esp when he went to 7 string and he heard that they might discontinue the stef b7 since he uses 8s now. But he wasnt sure thats why I thought I would ask if anyone knew for sure. I wouldnt assume anything until we have confirmation though. I hope they dont. Stef uses the 7s from time to time still so I have no idea whats goin on.



I don't think they will, Alain. I was watching videos from August of 09 when they were on tour at a festival, and he was using his 7s, still. In the Rocket Skates video that was posted a while ago he was using an 8, but I think he keeps it in F# Standard, and not like he tunes most of his other 7s. I hope they won't discontinue it, I need to get one.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 11, 2010)

XeoFLCL said:


> How much should we expect the MSRP to be on that MH327? Do I have to wait for NAMM?



According to ESP Guitars 2009 MH series @ Carlino Guitars 392 main Street, Medford, MA 781-391-4600

List price is $630, retail will be around $440???

GAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh my god the MH417 is just 699$.


----------



## park0496 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm liking the price decreases


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 11, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> Oh my god the MH417 is just 699$.



I just wish they would offer it in another color (in addition the the standard 7 string black), namely white! 

I have a question. I have played floyd type guitars, and "low profile" style fixed bridges (fender style, RGA, etc), how big of a change will a TOM be for me? This MH-417 has me a little curious. Its giving me serious GAS, I am a little concerned about the bridge though.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 11, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> I just wish they would offer it in another color (in addition the the standard 7 string black), namely white!
> 
> I have a question. I have played floyd type guitars, and "low profile" style fixed bridges (fender style, RGA, etc), how big of a change will a TOM be for me? This MH-417 has me a little curious. Its giving me serious GAS, I am a little concerned about the bridge though.



I've never had any problems with floyds,tom or hipshot bridges. every one of them seems comfortable to me. easy man, don't worry about the bridge.


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 11, 2010)

hypermagic said:


> Goldtop EC gets the gas rolling though.



Indeed. I love me some goldtop LP clone goodness. And at the risk of sounding like another fucking Adam Jones fanboy, i dig the silverburst EC.

Overall, though, i'm still dissapointed that ESP/LTD hasnt yet realized that they need to back off on throwing so much fucking abalone binding on those LTD's. Its gaudy as fuck.


----------



## budda (Jan 11, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> I just wish they would offer it in another color (in addition the the standard 7 string black), namely white!
> 
> I have a question. I have played floyd type guitars, and "low profile" style fixed bridges (fender style, RGA, etc), how big of a change will a TOM be for me? This MH-417 has me a little curious. Its giving me serious GAS, I am a little concerned about the bridge though.



TOM's are pretty much the best. That's all you really need to know.


----------



## Desi (Jan 12, 2010)

You gotta shittin' me! Carlino's are selling the 27 fretter for $439.99??? Dude! I'm sooooooo doing this!!!


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 12, 2010)

^ dude, LINK NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

never mind Im smrt LOL buying this week!


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 12, 2010)

I think they're just pre-ordering most of those, I don't know if they actually have any stock yet...


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 12, 2010)

if thats the case, then I will be in talks with them, seriously you have no idea how badly I want that guitar


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 12, 2010)

The new H guitars are basically Schecter Hellraisers 

The MH327's look AWESOME. I'll get myself one for sure!


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 13, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> F-series headstock on the Horizon=fail
> 
> Everything else is nice though. I want that silverburst EC



 Way too similar to Schecter's Headstock


----------



## xxdeliverance (Jan 13, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> The new H guitars are basically Schecter Hellraisers


This is true, but ESP necks are different than Schecter necks. Schecter 6 string necks feel like a baseball bat to me. Love the shape, just not a fan of C-shaped necks.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 14, 2010)

Pre-orders are up at Musician's friend... MH-417 is $649

Shop New Products | Guitars, Electric Guitars | ESP | Musician's Friend


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 14, 2010)

I guess the ESP USA site is being updated or something because it doesnt work at all right now.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 14, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> I guess the ESP USA site is being updated or something because it doesnt work at all right now.



Yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## Ravelle17 (Jan 14, 2010)

Desi said:


> You gotta shittin' me! Carlino's are selling the 27 fretter for $439.99??? Dude! I'm sooooooo doing this!!!



Everyone who wants one should probably hop on that *now*...as Musician's Friend has it advertised for $650.

Buy ESP LTD MH-327 Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## park0496 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ravelle17 said:


> Everyone who wants one should probably hop on that *now*...as Musician's Friend has it advertised for $650.
> 
> Buy ESP LTD MH-327 Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend



I'd be cautious to order from Carlino...the guitars aren't even in yet, and it could be a nightmare to deal with him if that price is a mistake on his site. And the shipping is $45. I could be wrong though - maybe he'll sell them for that price.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 14, 2010)

carlino won't honour the price if it's a mistake


----------

